# justinsgrand@yahoo.com



## justinsgrand@yahoo.com (Nov 18, 2011)

I took the exam and passed. How do I know that I am certified? And is there something else I am required to do. I can't find a job. Will someone please help?


----------



## twizzle (Nov 19, 2011)

*Exam*

Which exam did you take and pass?


----------

